# Por qué 'espíritu' y no 'espírito'?



## caelum

Hola a todos,

Tengo una preguntica quizá sencilla: ¿por qué se escribe _espíritu _y no _espírito_? De momento sólo puedo pensar en alguna influencia de la iglesia católica... pero realmente no se me ocurre nada. La RAE regularizó tanto la ortografía que no veo porque dejar esta palabrita la única con procedencia latina que termina en -u. Además, la ortografía puesta por la RAE ha cambiado la pronunciación de la lengua en el pasado mucho, y me resulta rarísimo que la han puesto así escrita para luego ser así pronunciada.

Me tenéis algo a contar en cuanto al tema? Las opiniones y los hechos son agradecidos.


----------



## bearded

Hello, I am answering in English as I would write a poor Spanish.
I suspect that it is an archaism in Spanish, considering that the Latin word 'spiritus' belonged to the 4th declension which preserved the u in all the cases (spiritus, gen. spiritus, dat. spiritui etc.). Under this aspect, Spanish is more conservative than my mother-tongue (Italian), as we say and write 'spirito'.
The influence of the catholic Church is also probable, in my view: just think that people in Spain - until recently -  every Sunday heard 'et cum spiritu tuo' during the mass.


----------



## CapnPrep

caelum said:


> La RAE regularizó tanto la ortografía que no veo porque dejar esta palabrita la única con procedencia latina que termina en -u.


No es la única: _tribu_, _ímpetu_, y… _tú_


----------



## merquiades

Corominas revela que el vocablo fue tomado directamente del latín en el siglo XIII. Es decir, se trata de un cultismo que no demuestra la evolución natural de las palabras del latín al castellano. 
Como se usa mayoritariamente dentro de la iglesia y en un contexto religioso sin tener mucho arraigo en el habla cotidiano ha podido conservar intacto su forma prestada.


----------



## Apollodoros

My bare guess would be that, as Latin _spiritus_ belongs to IV. declension (u-stems, genitive _spiritus, _as opposed to usual II. declension for the majority of masculine nouns ending in -us, genitive -i) and this genitive had been widely used in Latin in church while making the sign of cross (... fili-i et spirit-us sancti) the -u at the end somehow reflected this (and the noun's original IV. declension) and was simply retained to match this.

I see that this is not the case for other nouns from IV. declension though, since in e.g. corn-us the usual -us was substituted with -o to cuern-o as would be the ending for the accusative of the II. declension (?). I believe that for the most nouns taken from Latin, accusative was the case deciding their form in Romance languages.


----------



## Nino83

Apollodoros said:


> as would be the ending for the accusative of the II. declension (?). I believe that for the most nouns taken from Latin, accusative was the case deciding their form in Romance languages.



Yes, but, the genitive case was just obsolete during the III century AD and the nouns of the fourth declension (whose accusative case, ending with a short /u/, ended, later, with a closed /o/) were assimilated in the second declension (because the difference became indiscernible). It's absolutely an arbitrary choice of the RAE.


----------



## merquiades

No es cuestión de escoger una forma cualquiera e imponérsela a los hispanohablantes.  El diccionario de la RAE sólo recoge la forma ya establecida desde hace siglos.  Si "espírito" existiese y estuviera lo bastante extendido dentro de la sociedad para merecer su propia entrada, también estaría.

A lo mejor "espírito" logró triunfar en portugués por tener la misma pronunciación que "espíritu".


----------



## XiaoRoel

No es ninguna arbitrariedad. En el mantenimiento de la */u/* influye la fórmula católica de la bendición continuamente repetida día tras día en la España católica del Antiguo Régimen:
_*In nomine patris et filii el spiritus sancti*_, en la que la *-s* final del genitivo *spiritus *se asimila a la* s-* inicial del adjetivo *sancti*.
Todavía en mi niñez, cuando el latín era el idioma de la iglesia católica la dórmula se escuchaba varias veces al día o por lo menos con frecuencia.
Ahí esta la causa de esta *-u* del español en *espíritu*.


----------



## Nino83

But until 1965 Latin was the language of the mass in Italy, France, Portugal, so _spiritus_ was often heard in those countries. 
It's very strange that the Latin /u/ was retained in Spanish phonology while even in Portuguese (the only Romance language in which the days of the week follow the "Catholic system") this didn't happen. I didn't know that this word was pronounced with an /u/ by Spanish speakers.


----------



## merquiades

En portugués da lo mismo que se escriba -u u -o, la pronunciación se confunde y se podrá aplicar la regla que el sonido /u/ se escribe -o al final de una palabra.  Así que tenemos _espírito_ y también _tribo_.  Seguramente haya otras tantas palabras.

En francés _esprit_ tiene usos que nada o poco tienen que ver con la religión católica:  ingenio, fantasma, juicio, mente, mentalidad.  Puede haber contribuido a que haya una evolución popular del vocablo.  Es cierto que se ha usado menos en castellano. No obstante, el francés también ha conservado ciertas terminaciones latinas en -us (_processus_, por ejemplo).

Echándole un vistazo al diccionario parece que usáis _spirito_ en italiano con un montón de significados y en frases hechas.


----------



## Nino83

merquiades said:


> En portugués da la mismo que se escriba -u u -o, la pronunciación se confunde y se podrá aplicar la regla que el sonido /u/ se escribe -o al final de una palabra.  Así que tenemos _espírito_ y también _tribo_.  Seguramente haya otras tantas palabras.



Desde cuándo las vocales finales son reducidas en portugués y cómo eran escrita, esta palabra, en los libros más antigos? 

Espírito o espíritu?


----------



## merquiades

Nino83 said:


> Desde cuándo las vocales finales son reducidas en portugués y cómo eran escrita, esta palabra, en los libros más antigos?
> 
> Espírito o espíritu?



Parece que se ha confirmado la reducción de vocales átonas en Portugal desde principios del siglo XVIII.


> A datação dos aspectos mais marcantes deste processo é difícil pela ausência de testemunhos directos. A análise das grafias de textos dos períodos médio e clássico da História da Língua Portuguesa bem como das gramáticas e tratados de ortografia produzidos desde a primeira metade do século XVI até ao século XIX permite concluir que as características distintivas do PE neste respeito — fechamento generalizado das vogais átonas, independentemente da posição intraverbal, e surgimento da vogal central alta [ɨ] (grafada com E e tradicionalmente designada “E mudo”) — se teriam já estabilizado no século XVIII, ou seja, há cerca de trezentos anos. Alguns autores sugerem datação anterior com base no testemunho dos gramáticos quinhentistas e seiscentistas e dos textos medievais. Não há, no entanto, consenso, sobre esta matéria.


----------



## Nino83

Sim, mas na mesma página diz-se que 



> O início do chamado ‘processo do vocalismo átono’ é antigo, pois afectou de forma semelhante as vogais finais do português europeu e do português veracruciano. Na realidade, pode-se fazer remontar o processo a época muito anterior à fundação da Nacionalidade, dado que as sete vogais do latim vulgar tardio (_, [e], [ɛ], [a], , [o], [ɔ]) foram reduzidas em posição inacentuada não final a cinco (, [e], [a], , [o]) e em posição final a três ([e], [a], [o])._


_ 

Portanto, parece-me dificíl saber como era escrita esta palavra antes que houvesse o fenómeno da redução das vogais finais (não sei se há textos tão antigos)._


----------



## merquiades

Aparentemente existía todo tipo de grafías en el portugués antiguo:  (E)spírit(-o)(-u)(').   Mira esta tesis de Antonia Vieira dos Santos sobre la ortografia del portugués antiguo.  En la página 230 proporciona ejemplos de Espíritu, Espírito, Spiritu, Spiryto, Espirit' y otras grafías de varias fuentes.


----------



## caelum

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. Suponía que sería por el hecho de que las misas hasta bastante recientemente se diesen en Latín, por ser el idioma oficial de la iglesia católica. Es verdad que hay demás palabras que toma la -u final, pero son escasos los ejemplos; y por alguna razón éste me choca más.


----------



## Nino83

Em galego a palavra é _espírito_ e é pronunciada [espirito] http://www.realacademiagalega.org/dicionario#searchNoun.do?nounTitle=espirito portanto não estou seguro que no português antigo fosse pronunciada com uma , como em espanhol


----------



## merquiades

Nino83 said:


> Em galego a palavra é _espírito_ e é pronunciada [espirito] http://www.realacademiagalega.org/dicionario#searchNoun.do?nounTitle=espirito portanto não estou seguro que no português antigo fosse pronunciada com uma , como em espanhol




No sé. Puede tratarse del gallego moderno y su pronunciación actual que suele ajustarse a la ortografía. Habrá que ver si también usan o usaban la forma "espíritu".  Estoy seguro que Xiao nos puede hablar de la fonología del gallego medieval.  Me parece que la -o aún se pronuncia -u en algún dialecto gallego.


----------



## Nino83

Sim, parece-me que alguns dialetos rurais da costa atlântica reducem as vogais em final de palavra. Esperamos Xiao.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

merquiades said:


> En portugués da la mismo que se escriba -u u -o, la pronunciación se confunde y se podrá aplicar la regla que el sonido /u/ se escribe -o al final de una palabra.  Así que tenemos _espírito_ y también _tribo_.  Seguramente haya otras tantas palabras.
> 
> En francés _esprit_ tiene usos que nada o poco tienen que ver con la religión católica:  ingenio, fantasma, juicio, mente, mentalidad.  Puede haber contribuido a que haya una evolución popular del vocablo.  Es cierto que se ha usado menos en castellano. No obstante, el francés también ha conservado ciertas terminaciones latinas en -us (_processus_, por ejemplo).
> 
> Echándole un vistazo al diccionario parece que usáis _spirito_ en italiano con un montón de significados y en frases hechas.



No sé cuándo originó la ortografía moderna en portugués, pero la regla dice que la -u en posición final recibe automáticamente el acento tónico.
En catalán, la palabra es esperit, con el acento tónico en la última silaba. Quiere decir que de ibérico tiene poco, por el acento tónico movido al final de la palabra y, como consecuencia, la segunda sílaba reducida.

Las desinencias en -us en francés son claramente cultismos y seguramente fueron introducidos desde el lenguage jurídico o científico. Luego, no creo que se pueda decir que haya "conservado" dichas terminaciones.


----------



## bearded

@ merquiades


> Echàndole un vistazo al diccionario parece que usàis _spirito_ en italiano con un montòn de significados ...


I can confirm this. In Italian, _spirito_ can mean soul, ghost, humour, alcohol(spirit)...And from _spirito_ we have formed as many adjectives, according to the meaning: _spiritoso, spirituale, spiritico, spiritato..._


----------



## Nino83

It's the same in Portuguese: http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/espírito (alma, esfera do pensamento, cosciência, intenção, ideia fundamental, engeho, originalidade, humor, parte volátil de um líquido, álcool). It's the same in Spanish http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=espiritu. 
I don't see any difference in meaning.


----------



## francisgranada

I opened a similar thread some years ago, see here.


----------



## merquiades

Angelo di fuoco said:


> No sé cuándo originó la ortografía moderna en portugués, pero la regla dice que la -u en posición final recibe automáticamente el acento tónico.


¿Estás seguro que en portugués no puede haber palabras agudas en -u final?  La verdad es que no se me ocurre ninguno.  De ser así, a lo mejor has resuelto nuestro enigma.



> En catalán, la palabra es esperit, con el acento tónico en la última silaba. Quiere decir que de ibérico tiene poco, por el acento tónico movido al final de la palabra y, como consecuencia, la segunda sílaba reducida.


 Tendrá el mismo orígen que la palabra francesa _esprit_ que a buen seguro perdió la sílaba átona pretónica como siempre.



> Las desinencias en -us en francés son claramente cultismos y seguramente fueron introducidos desde el lenguage jurídico o científico. Luego, no creo que se pueda decir que haya "conservado" dichas terminaciones.


  Lo que quería decir es que desde su (re)introducción en francés no ha cambiado la forma pero está claro que es cultismo.  Otra palabra del mismo tipo sería _terminus_.  Sin embargo en ambos casos no diría que fueran palabras cultas hoy en día.  Esta mañana he oído ambas.  Las habrían cogido prestadas por tener _procès_ y _terme_ otro significado.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Lo que quería decir es que en portugués la -u final (escrita -u y no "o"),al igual de la i (e. g. "pedi" y no "pedí", como en castellano), es tónica por definición, a no ser que un acento gráfico indique otra cosa.
La -u en posición final de palabra existe sobretodo en palabras tomadas de las lenguas de las antiguas colonias, i. e., habladas sobretodo en África o en el Brasil. En Brasil hay muchos topónimos que terminan en -u tónica sin llevar acento gráfico.


----------



## Nino83

merquiades said:


> ¿Estás seguro que en portugués no puede haber palabras agudas en -u final?  La verdad es que no se me ocurre ninguno.  De ser así, a lo mejor has resuelto nuestro enigma.



Pau, céu?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Bien... tengo que añadir a lo escrito encima: la -u final es tónica por definición salvo en diptongos.


----------



## merquiades

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Lo que quería decir es que en portugués la -u final (escrita -u y no "o"),al igual de la i (e. g. "pedi" y no "pedí", como en castellano), es tónica por definición, a no ser que un acento gráfico indique otra cosa.
> La -u en posición final de palabra existe sobretodo en palabras tomadas de las lenguas de las antiguas colonias, i. e., habladas sobretodo en África o en el Brasil. En Brasil hay muchos topónimos que terminan en -u tónica sin llevar acento gráfico.



Vale, no había reparado en esa regla.  Eso explica también porqué "comum" no lleva tilde.



			
				Niño83 said:
			
		

> Pau, céu?


¿Por qué _céu_ lleva tilde y _pau_ no?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Porque la e de céu és abierta?


----------



## Nino83

Acho que sim. Por exemplo nas palavras _ateu, meu, teu, seu,_ não há acento (_seu/céu_ é um par mínimo)


----------



## merquiades

Nino83 said:


> Acho que sim. Por exemplo nas palavras _ateu, meu, teu, seu,_ não há acento (_seu/céu_ é um par mínimo)



Sí, ya veo.  Es preciso poner tilde porque en el diptongo _eu_ la _e_ es una vocal cerrada por naturaleza


----------



## mataripis

Spiritu when describing Deus but spirito when describing the spirit of every creature or creation.Spiritu de verdad es mas superior que spirito delos gentes.


----------



## Nino83

O "dicionario de dicionarios do galego medieval" diz que: "La forma mod. espírito desde el XIII: CSM 53.57 "o spirito santo pos en el atan gran sen". 
Pode ser que naquele período a vogal postônica /o/ fosse ainda pronunciada [o] em galego?


----------



## irinet

We also have 'spirit' and 'spiritul'. In colloquial speech, we even say 'spiritu' by dropping the '-l' as we do with many other words.


----------



## Outsider

But in Romanian the -_u_- is a part of the article -_ul_, isn't it?

Me parece difícil saber con certeza cuándo surgió la pronunciación  para la "o" átona final en portugués (y gallego), pero dudo que eso ayude a entender lo que pasó en español. Casos como lo de "espíritu" pueden ser simplemente peculiaridades del idioma.

(Por cierto, las palabras con  final tónica en portugués, sin diptongo, son pocas y por la mayoría prestadas recientemente de otras lenguas: tabu, tatu, Iguaçu...)


----------



## merquiades

Nino83 said:


> O "dicionario de dicionarios do galego medieval" diz que: "La forma mod. espírito desde el XIII: CSM 53.57 "o spirito santo pos en el atan gran sen".
> Pode ser que naquele período a vogal postônica /o/ fosse ainda pronunciada [o] em galego?



Tens razão mas pode-se achar muitas formas diferentes no galego-português como indicara na minha mensagem anterior, algunas formas com -u, outras com -o, e as vêzes sem vogal final.  Isto depende do autor, do texto, e do seu lugar de origem.

Outsider, a ideia é que se as línguas ibero-románicas incorporaram estes cultimos durante a Idade Média, num momento em que o -o átono final ja se pronuciava /u/, pode-se escrever perfeitament com -o em português, dado que haveria rima com todas as outras palavras masculinas em língua portuguesa (menino, belo, bolo).  Sem embargo, em espanhol não se pode adoptar esta grafia porque há distinção rigorosa entre -o e -u na posição final. Sabemos que em galego tamém escreve-se _espírito_ e o -o pronuncia-se sempre /o/ (ainda que tem dialectos nos quais se ouve /u/). Queríamos saber se é um fenómeno moderno esta pronuncia galega e como se escrevia/se dizia antigamente. É important para a nossa teoria.  Mas está certo o que dizes. Talvez não haja explicação lógica. Será uma influència da igreja católica na Espanha, como disseram antes, punto e basta.


----------



## Cossue

Olá. Nom som Xiao  A pronúncia _standard _em galego é hoje [esˈpiɾito̝] ou [esˈpiɾitʊ] (cf. http://ilg.usc.es/pronuncia/?pq=&q=espírito&l=1&c[]=0&propios=on&c[]=1&c[]=2&c[]=3). No ocidente, onde eu vivo, qualquer falante nativo tende a reduzir e elevar as vogais átonas. Em qualquer caso, nos séculos XIII-XV alternam as grafias (e)sp(i)rito/u com -o e -u: http://sli.uvigo.es/DDGM/ddd_pescuda.php?pescuda=*spirit*&tipo_busca=lema&acentos=n&comodins=s, polo que acho que ambas grafias tinham idêntica pronúncia.

Clarinda Azevedo Maia em 1986 (_História do Galego-Português_, p. 525), e após estudar 168 documentos procedentes da Galiza e do noroeste de Portugal, conclui:

 "Em face de alguns factos atrás expostos - ausência bastante generalizada de metafonia causada por -u final na Galiza e em grande parte da zona de Entre-Douro-e-Minho e a persistência de -o. (ou o.^u) em grande parte do galego actual - parece de presumir que o tipo de vocalismo final mais generalizado na área galego-portuguesa teria sido inicialmente -o. (ou o.^u) no masculino singular e -o.s no masculino plural. Isso não exclui a possibilidade de que na mesma área existissem outros tipos, entre os quais -u e -o.s. No primeiro caso, /o/ da silaba final pode representar tanto /u/ [breve] como /o/ [longo] do latim clássico; no segundo, /u/ representa /u/ [breve] e /o/ representa /o/ [longo]."


----------



## Cossue

Por curiosidade, fixem a busca da cadea -aus ( < -aos / -ãos) num corpus de documentaçom galega medieval (cf. Corpus Xelmirez) produzida em latim, galego e castelam, e achei que já desde o século XIII temos formas como _irmaus _em alternáncia com outras como _irmaaos _/ _irmãos _/ _irmaos _/ etc... Coido que estas formas podem ser testemunhas da tendência à realizaçom pechada [ʊ] /  do o átono final.


----------

